# Waxpayne's Fast EZ Cannabutter Recipe



## WaxPayne (Aug 29, 2012)

Took this off of another forum which i belong to but i wanted to share it with all of you here on rollitup, enjoy!

Welcome to WaxPayne's CB recipe .



Today I'll be showing you my recipe for some great butter.My apologies in advance for using note pad and not MS Word.




You will need: 
- 1 lb. butter, preferrably the kind in a carton in sticks or whole slabs

- 2 oz trim and shake *(an eigth of TOP SHELF BUDS works too but it has to be TOP SHELF and full of crystals) 

- Large stove top pot

- coffee grinder, magic bullet or any similar electrical grinding device. You can hand grind but it will take a long time . Took me 30 minutes just to grind by hand in my small cheap grinder (3 gram max) . Magic bullet did it in 2 minutes. 

- 1 strainer (the kind with the wires that can sit on top of to a mixing bowl) 

- 1 package of cheese cloth (panty hose works but i prefer cheese cloth). 

- 1 plastic bowl that can be frozen and one regular mixing bowl.

- 3-5 clean cups of water 

- 1 butter knife

- 1 pair of gloves safe to use when handling food



and Here we go: 

Take your 2oz of trimmings and budlets and run them through the coffee grinder. Make sure they are not too fine but well ground enough for buds to be broken down. Carefully place all that into a small bowl. Optionally, clean the coffee grinder with a spoon or knife if your worried about losing product. 

Take your pot and add the clean water. Put it on your burner. Turn the burner to high and bring the water to a boil. Turn the burner down to medium heat (5 or 6) Now add your butter and stir until liquified. 

Reduce heat to low and add your well ground product. Keep in mind that my ratio is 2 oz (trimmings) per 1 lb. of butter (4 sticks), if you are making more just follow that ratio. If you find that this butter is too much for you to handle you can always use less, but I like my edibles to be strong enough to where I only need to eat 1. If you fond it is too weak then I suggest adding more product or finding something of higher quality.

Now that our product is in there and our burners are on LOW, let the buds and butter simmer for one to one and one half hours. REMEMBER TO STIR EVERY 10 MINUTES! The butter will slowly start to turn colors, do not worry that means its doin it's thang. After our cooking time is up we are ready to strain.



This is the messy part: 

Take the cheese cloth and wrap it around the bottom of the strainer. When doing this we want to make sure of two things. One, that the strainer is completely covered by the cheesecloth and two,that the cheese cloth is one whole piece that we can grab. This way we can grab our entire product without worrying about plant matter falling into the butter.Attach the cheesecloth-lined strainer to our mixing bowl. Now wait a little bit for the butter to cool down but MAKE SURE YOU DONT WAIT UNTIL IT GETS SOLID AT ALL. We still need the butter to be in LIQUID form. 

Put your gloves on and pour the butter with the product through the strainer with the cheesecloth, and into our bowl. You will see the liquified butter start falling towards the bottom into our bowl and alot of green mushy product sitting in the middle of our cheesecloth "net". Now take the cheesecloth carefully out of the bowl while making sure all of our product is wrapped inside of it.Take a new, clean piece of cheese cloth and line the strainer again (this is a precautionary measure i take that isnt necessaruy but does help) Now that we got that all lined up lets go back to our cheesecloth with the product inside of it. Take the old cheesecloth with product and squeeze the cheesecloth very hard through your strainer. You want to make sure your getting almost all of the liquid out of there. If you are having trouble keeping the cloth together, I suggest using a wire bread tie, a ziptie, rubberband or a safety pin. You want this this to be secure so that only liquid comes out of the bottom. Once you feel most of its out then take some more water and splash it on the cheesecloth, do not soak or wash , just a small amount. You can run the water over the cheesecloth but not too much you just need to get it wet again. Now take the wet cheesecloth and strain into our bowl once more. Repeat this step two to three times but remember we dont want too much water in our butter. 

Completely wash the strainer so NO plant matter is inside. (there shouldnt really be any if you strained properly.) Now take our strainer, our bowl full of butter and the freezeable bowl mentioned in the beginning, you will need it in the next section. Pour the butter in the mixing bowl through the strainer and into our freezable bowl (Note: we are NOT freezing the butter yet). 

Once the butter is in our new bowl take that bowl and stick it in the FRIDGE (do NOT freeze) for NO LESS THAN 24 hours (more is fine trust me). I know some of you may be thinking that freezing would be quicker but remember we still have water mixed with our butter and they need to part ways properly.



Almost there: 

Now after our 24 hour mark has hit we need to take a peek at our butter. If its solid we are ready, if not we still need to wait. When it's solid we need to cut it out of the bowl. You may see some weird looking water on , around or at the bottom of our butter. We will get rid of this. Take your butter knife and very carefully cut around the edge of the bowl so that the butter is in one giant disc. This disc is going to be your butter. Take it out of the bowl and place on plate. Take the bowl and wash out the nasty water. Also wash all other utensils used in this process if you havent already. Remember clenliness builds character ;p Now take your disc and flip it upside down. Scrape away any crap left over from the nappy water or any residue and plant matter on the bottom of our disc. Depending on how well we strained , there shouldn't be much. 

Congratulations you just made Cannabutter!! I suggest you place the butter in a freezable container or tupperware (yes we can now freeze it since all the water is gone). What I like to do is take the container my butter is in and place it in a large bowl or pot of hott water (not boiling just hot, you dont want to melt the container) wait unitl the butter completely liquifies inside of the container submerged in hot water and then refrigerate or freeze, it'll take the shape of that container. Make sure it isn't too hot before sticking it in the fridge or freezer because it could damage your container. You can use this same process when taking measurements for ingredients.



Well thats it. I hope all of you enjoyed this and if you have any suggestions or your own recipes dont hesistate to post. Remember there is no one right way of making butter this is just my take on it. I've been using this recipe for months with greater success than my old crock-pot recipe. Happy cooking


----------



## stawawager (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi, 1/8 oz. Top-shelf per 1 pound butter? Isn't that too light. I'm making butter right now @ 3/4 oz /pound of butter. Most recipes call for 1 oz to 1 lb.

Am I reading your recipe right? Thanks.


----------

